# Fucked Up and Disgusting pictures thread!!!



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)

Post the worst, most disgusting, fucked up or weird pictures here.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## OnPoint88 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## chucky1 (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 7, 2012)

^^hahah holy shiznit


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 7, 2012)

that sites fucked up, theres even worse shit then that


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## rage racing (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

Lol I approve of this thread.

I will post up when I get to my computer!! Put your seatbelts on boys!!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2012)

OnPoint88 said:


>



Fuck all the pictures of the people, but the picture of that dog broke my heart.


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Fuck all the pictures of the people, but the picture of that dog broke my heart.



I agrees, I don't care how morbid it sounds but I rather see fucked up pics of people over animals anyday!


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)

Eaten by dogs.Haha payback.


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Fuck all the pictures of the people, but the picture of that dog broke my heart.



Thats the only pic that made me grizzle and say wtf? I kinda want to pop and rip out w/e'tf that shit is.


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)

5.56 round at close range.


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol I approve of this thread.
> 
> I will post up when I get to my computer!! Put your seatbelts on boys!!



I have a feeling colo's going to own this thread.


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> I have a feeling colo's going to own this thread.



I can't wait!


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> Thats the only pic that made me grizzle and say wtf? I kinda want to pop and rip out w/e'tf that shit is.



Ticks! That dog had about a hundred ticks on his ear, poor fellow.


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks for telling me that bc i seriously was wondering wtf that shiz was my dood. ha...eh.


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

I have a buddy that was an army medic, ill see if I can get some pics from him, he has ALOT of fucked up shit. He was in afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## GreenGiant (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## machinist9 (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


>



I fucking love that picture!


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

Good evening gentlemen!

Please fasten your saftey belts and enjoy.


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

She is kind of hot no?


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

poor harley!


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

repost I'm sure everyone has seen this lol...


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL silly guy you can't ask him a question...put your hand down!


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL!!!


----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 8, 2012)

Enough for now gentlemen.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Jun 8, 2012)

colochine said:


> Enough for now gentlemen.




HaHAHHA that was fucking EPIC ^^^^


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 9, 2012)

Colo you win.lol.


----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 9, 2012)

colochine said:


>




Like a boss ^^


----------



## OnPoint88 (Jun 9, 2012)

maybe not disgusting but fucked up lol


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just a couple more for you Colochine.


----------

